

Show HN: Host your own open source Slack-like chat platform - onuryavuz
https://rocket.chat/

======
duiker101
The login page seems to have taken over the back button of the browser. Pretty
annoying...

------
jiten_bansal
Visited, but not tested yet. submit it to
[http://betapage.co](http://betapage.co)

